# Receptor con ta2003



## Juan Andres Giampaoli (Sep 17, 2015)

Hola gente. Aca les comparto este circuito receptor de fm que encontre en internet. Lo hizo un loco de anda a saber que pais entonces no se muy bien que frecuencias usa, pero en si lo que quiero compartirles es como armo los osciladores con diodos varicap. Luego tiene una etapa de potencia con el lm386. Lo voy a montar para ver si sintoniza 88-108Mhz.  Si tengo resultados los comparto! 

CIRCUITO:

 ...

De paso dejo este video muy útil a la hora de realizar el diseño del pcb para nuestros proyectos ya que muchas veces los circuitos pueder tornarse inestables, o con ruido, que no anden, etc y puede ser por motivo del diseño de las pistas.. 






Abrazo!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 17, 2015)

!!!! Hola caro Don Juan Andres Giampaoli , te recomendo que premeramente arme ese circuito en lo estilo "Manhattan"" o "Dead Bug" que seguramente anda de 10 !!!!!.
Despues de bien dominado y conocido ese circuito ustedes puedes diseñar una PCB sin olvidar de enplear un bueno plano de tierra , ese indispensable en circuitos de RF incluso cuando en VHF  .
Recomendo que conecte a +VCC (5,0 Voltios) los pinos 16 y 12 , mismo eses sendo de la area "AM" para que ese CI NO  trabaje sin la correcta polarización DC lo que puede tornarlo instable  
!Fuerte abrazoz y buena suerte en los desahollos !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 17, 2015)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/armado-circuitos-rf-metodo-manhattan-11847/


----------



## Juan Andres Giampaoli (Sep 21, 2015)

Hola, hace un tiempo publique este post y me tope con que no consigo el varicap, busque reemplazos y me saltaron los siguientes 1SV134//135 - BB509 -MV1401//1404. Mi problema es que no los encuentro en ningún lado.. Alguien me podria ayudar? EN NINGUNA CASA DE LAS QUE ESTAN EN LA LISTA DE PROVEEDORES. Aclaro.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 21, 2015)

Proba de pedirlos via Farnell en Electrocomponentes, o via RS-Compoentes en YEL SRL
Tambien mouser tiene un representante ahora en Argentina, fijate en su página


----------



## Juan Andres Giampaoli (Sep 22, 2015)

Muchas gracias. En caso que no consiga, existe la posibilidad de colocar dos varicap en paralelo para sustituir ese que no encuentro?? O algún zener? Saludos!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 22, 2015)

Hola a todos , caro Don Juan Andres Giampaoli eses dos diodos Varicaps pueden sener sacados mui facilmente de viejos tuners de TV o de algun viejo minicomponente digital con  FM  ya desquaçado o mismo algun viejo auto-radio con sintonia  digital ya abandonado en algun taller de mantenimiento electronico o mismo en alguna charrata    .
!Fuerte abrazoz y buena suerte en los desahollos!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 22, 2015)

Si, se pueden poner en paralelo, para llegar a la capacidad que necesitas


----------



## Juan Andres Giampaoli (Sep 23, 2015)

Hola, después de investigar bastante, no encuentro reemplazo para un varicap, que forma parte del circuito que esta en el link del final, y veo que una solución que recomiendan muchas veces es utilizar diodos zener. Mi problema es como hacer para saber que capacidades es capas de desarrollar el zener? Espero que me puedan ayudar. Saludos!

 ...


----------



## crimson (Sep 23, 2015)

Fijate por acá que hay algo interesante, incluso un esquema de cómo medirlos:
http://www.hanssummers.com/varicap.html
Saludos C


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 23, 2015)

Juan Andres Giampaoli dijo:
			
		

> Hola, después de investigar bastante, no encuentro reemplazo para un varicap, que forma parte del circuito que esta en el link del final, y veo que una solución que recomiendan muchas veces es utilizar diodos zener. Mi problema es como hacer para saber que capacidades es capas de desarrollar el zener? Espero que me puedan ayudar. Saludos!
> 
> ...



Hola...depende la aplicación y la característica del diodo varactor originalmente usado en un circuito, es relativamente reemplazable fácilmente o no.
Ese diodo 1SV149 varia su capacidad ente los 500pF a 25pF(15 a 19 veces su capacidad con solo desplazar el voltaje de 1V a 8V).
Tales características, no la vas a encontrar fácilmente en cualquier diodo, sea este del tipo que sea.
Puedes probar sustituir lo con un 1N4001, 1N4002, pero no creo que llegue a ser ni remotamente 100% compatible.
La capacidad es uno de los paramentos para ver a la hora de la sustitución pero no el único.
En la Argentina y en los comercios que quedan de componentes electrónicos, no son de fácil localización, máxime que la aplicación que pueden tener, es para receptores de baja frecuencia(AM) y muy rara vez se descomponen. 
No lo puedes sustituir por varctores que se usan en receptores de FM o VHF por que el rango de variación  de capacidad no es ni remotamente parecido.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## Juan Andres Giampaoli (Sep 23, 2015)

ricbevi dijo:
			
		

> Hola...depende la aplicación y la característica del diodo varactor originalmente usado en un circuito, es relativamente reemplazable fácilmente o no.
> Ese diodo 1SV149 varia su capacidad ente los 500pF a 25pF(15 a 19 veces su capacidad con solo desplazar el voltaje de 1V a 8V).
> Tales características, no la vas a encontrar fácilmente en cualquier diodo, sea este del tipo que sea.
> Puedes probar sustituir lo con un 1N4001 pero no creo que llegue a se 100% compatible.
> ...




Claro, lo que me llama la atención es que la hoja de datos del diodo dice para AM y este circuito según vi recibe FM... Eso porque sera? Gracias!


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 23, 2015)

Juan Andres Giampaoli dijo:
			
		

> Claro, lo que me llama la atención es que la hoja de datos del diodo dice para AM y este circuito según vi recibe FM... Eso porque sera? Gracias!



Por que esta en serie con un capacitor de 20PF y la variación de capacidad, que dará estará afectada/limitada  por esta ultima.

Ric.


----------



## Juan Andres Giampaoli (Sep 23, 2015)

Listo, muchas gracias! Ni bien tenga Resultados Publico todo! Saludos!


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 23, 2015)

Juan Andres Giampaoli dijo:
			
		

> Listo, muchas gracias! Ni bien tenga Resultados Publico todo! Saludos!




La capacidad resultante estará comprendida entre aproximadamente los 11pF y los 19pF. Puedes intentar cambiar los capacitores de 20pF por 82pF y colocar en lugar de ese varactor el BB105 o BB505 que posiblemente si encuentres. El rango no sera exactamente igual pero se le aproximara.

Ric.


----------



## Andrxx (Sep 24, 2015)

Alguien que haya armado este receptor ¿que tal va de sensibilidad y selectividad?


----------



## Juan Andres Giampaoli (Oct 4, 2015)

Andrxx dijo:


> Alguien que haya armado este receptor ¿que tal va de sensibilidad y selectividad?



Yo estoy en proceso de montarlo, me estoy tardando por el hecho de que cuesta conseguir los componentes.


----------



## Andrxx (Jun 26, 2019)

Buenas, puede ser que la moderación me mate por resubir este hilo del 2.015 pero creo que el aporte merece la pena, recientemente llegó a mis manos un walkman nevir con casette y radio FM/AM, ayer estuve mejorándolo porque metía mucho zumbido en la cinta (con colocar un pequeño condensador de 100 uF entre positivo y masa del motor logré solucionarlo).

Cuando estaba con él me dí cuenta de que llevaba el TA2003, el mismo que estamos tratando en este hilo, justo hace años preguntaba por la sensibilidad y selectividad del receptor, pues bien, la verdad es que es bastante buena y sobre todo observo que no se sobrecarga mucho en presencia de estaciones de FM cercanas y es posible sintonizar muchas de las emisoras de mi área con claridad. En AM es bastante sensible, no mucho pero no es dificil sintonizar estaciones lejanas de noche debido a la propagación ionosférica. Ahí queda eso, la verdad es que sería un proyecto interesante.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 26, 2019)

Andrxx dijo:


> Buenas, _*puede ser que la moderación me mate por resubir *_este hilo del 2.015


De ninguna manera.
En el peor de los casos solo se te freirá en aceite hasta lograr un tono dorado. 

Los temas, *NO* importa su antigüedad *SIEMPRE *se encuentran abiertos a nuevas *consultas*, pero *NO *a nuevas respuestas.


----------



## Andrxx (May 22, 2020)

Bueno, ya que en este hilo estamos hablando del TA2003 y de su "sucedáneo" CD2003, comento que he comprado en Aliexpress un kit de radio "semidigital" con este integrado. El kit recibe desde 74 Mhz hasta 120 y digo "semidigital" porque no es una radio digital propiamente dicha sino una radio de rueda analógica en la cual, a través de un condensador cerámico de 2 picofaradios, la señal del oscilador se manda a un frecuencímetro, la verdad es que es una monada y suena muy bien pero el desempeño es bueno pero no tan bueno como los receptores que yo he probado con el TA2003 original de Toshiba, este es mucho menos selectivo y se sobrecarga mucho debido al paso amplificador banda ancha que lleva en la entrada el cual pienso que se satura muy fácilmente. Vivo con 4 emisoras potentes a menos de 1 Km y la verdad es que eso en el receptor, afecta y bastante. Pongo foto del esquema extraido de un blog donde una persona comenta el montaje y fotos mías del montaje.

Si alguien se anima a comprarlo hay que hacer dos simples ajustes, el primero es el rango de frecuencia, que se ajusta fácilmente girando C1 en el condensador variable tándem, se situa en el extremo y giramos hasta que llegue a cubrir la frecuencia que queramos, a mi me llega como mucho a 127 Mhz y me baja como mucho a 65 Mhz.

Luego con C2 buscamos un hueco donde no haya ninguna emisora a ser posible en la parte media del dial de FM y lo retocamos hasta que oigamos con mayor nivel el "ruido blanco".

Dejo el esquema que seguro que a más de uno le agradará verlo.


----------

